
Ballistic Missile alert in Hawaii - javiercr
https://twitter.com/amandawgolden/status/952241243374862336
======
yllus
Every software developer who's sent test notifications out to real users by
mistake in the past (that is: all of us) is cringing in sympathy for the state
of Hawaii's IT department right now.

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
Sending this message was a serious mistake. But not being able to send the
correcting message immediately is a real failure. It clearly shows the systems
is not only properly controlled, but also not working correctly.

~~~
matt_wulfeck
But at the same time, better we learn about these problems now than later.

------
testplzignore
I wonder if we can glean any information from the timing of this. Blind
speculation follows...

Was this a new system that has recently been set up, maybe even this week? If
so, does that mean the US military is taking North Korea seriously and it's
not just sabre-rattling? Do we have intel that North Korea is actually going
to launch something towards us? Or is the US planning a first strike of their
own in the very near future and are preparing for the inevitable
counterattack?

------
v4n4d1s
Maybe an error:
[https://twitter.com/NutzFordBucks/status/952243050675281922](https://twitter.com/NutzFordBucks/status/952243050675281922)

~~~
TillE
My first thought was that the alert system might have been compromised, but if
it's just somebody pressing the wrong button that's less interesting.

------
vsviridov
[https://twitter.com/Hawaii_EMA/status/952243912415985664](https://twitter.com/Hawaii_EMA/status/952243912415985664)

~~~
tonyg
The linked tweet is the Hawaii EMA clarifying that there is "NO missile threat
to Hawaii".

------
beebmam
What an awful and terrible mistake.

------
owenversteeg
The Hawaii Emergency Management Agency just tweeted that there is no missile
threat to Hawaii. Apparently it was just a drill. Anyone know if there was a
second alert sent out notifying people that this was just a drill?

~~~
Shank
Apparently the state is working on it.
[https://twitter.com/nktpnd/status/952247826557390854](https://twitter.com/nktpnd/status/952247826557390854)

------
Scoundreller
Actual wording received on a mobile phone:

> BALLISTIC MISSILE THREAT INBOUND TO HAWAII. SEEK IMMEDIATE SHELTER. THIS IS
> NOT A DRILL

Correction message:

>There is no missile threat or danger to the State of Hawaii. Repeat. False
Alarm.

------
popotamonga
I wonder how many people shot themselves after reading that...

~~~
stormcrowsx
No one. If they wanted to die they'd just wait for the missile.

